# Quick way to Update profile picture?



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Can't edit in app and my mentor chose a picture that can only he described as "this driver will kill you and put your body in pieces on a fridge to eat you slowly over a few weeks". 

Thanks!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

thedominican1 said:


> Can't edit in app and my mentor chose a picture that can only he described as "this driver will kill you and put your body in pieces on a fridge to eat you slowly over a few weeks".
> 
> Thanks!


I think we have to email support? That's really the only thing I've heard. I need to change mine too, wonderfully clammy skin and overall odd smile capture my true welcoming spirit aka get it the eff off my profile lol see my Uber profile pic I chose because it's edited and looks nice.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Get several pictures taken and send them all; they *really* want people smiling, and it took me like 3 tries to get them a photo they would accept.


----------



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

So no easy and quick way. Thanks I'll send 4 at least, heh


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> Get several pictures taken and send them all; they *really* want people smiling, and it took me like 3 tries to get them a photo they would accept.


I'm smiling and have a great work picture I hope they can use. Maybe they just think you're ugly. Just kidding lol


----------



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I'm smiling and have a great work picture I hope they can use. Maybe they just think you're ugly. Just kidding lol


Just got a quick email reply. It will be updated in 2 business days. Finally.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

thedominican1 said:


> Just got a quick email reply. It will be updated in 2 business days. Finally.


Nice I'll have to send mine over ASAP


----------

